# Kleiner Zwischenstand



## Myronn (17. Juli 2007)

Mit Stand heute 15 Uhr haben wir genau 679 Quests eingetragen von insgesamt rund 1700. Langsam füllt sich die DB! Aber wir haben in manchen Levelbereichen immer noch schwere Löcher. Ich hoffe das gibt sich bald, wenn die "kleineren" Leute aus dem Team auch "größer" werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Uwe


----------

